# Public Forum etiquette/appearance



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

:laughing:


----------



## Diablo View (Apr 10, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> but see i'm not done with you:no:


No prob if you want to keep this going, you just have to be patient with me since I don't post much :laughing:

You seem pretty uptight. Since you like to spend so much time online maybe try a dating site. Getting a little action might relax you a bit.


Something is making you miserable in life ,but no worries I will help you figure it out buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Diablo View said:


> No prob if you want to keep this going, you just have to be patient with me since I don't post much :laughing:
> 
> You seem pretty uptight. Since you like to spend so much time online maybe try a dating site. Getting a little action might relax you a bit.
> 
> Something is making you miserable in life ,but no worries I will help you figure it out buddy :thumbsup:


The process of Tom liking you is very similar to becoming a "made man" :laughing:
After he sees that you can deal with the Jersey attitude, you will become a Good Fella...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> The process of Tom liking you is very similar to becoming a "made man" :laughing:
> After he sees that you can deal with the Jersey attitude, you will become a Good Fella...


Tom likes people?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Tom likes people?


He's probably trying to put out a hit on ya :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> He's probably trying to put out a hit on ya :laughing:


Wouldnt be the first.


----------



## Diablo View (Apr 10, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Tom likes people?


Well I like Tom and thats all that matters :clap:

and at this rate my post count is going to rocket way up there :thumbup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Diablo View said:


> Well I like Tom and thats all that matters :clap:
> 
> and at this rate my post count is going to rocket way up there :thumbup:


Everybody likes Tom!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Let's not go kissing hiney...not _everyone_ likes Tom.

The curmudgeon's pic keeps showing up on my facebook page as someone I might know. It's aggravating and I'm starting to not like him anymore.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Let's not go kissing hiney...not everyone likes Tom.
> 
> The curmudgeon's pic keeps showing up on my facebook page as someone I might know. It's aggravating and I'm starting to not like him anymore.


:laughing: 

I thought it was funny.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

angus242 said:


> The curmudgeon's pic keeps showing up on my facebook page as someone I might know.


I've never been to your Facebook page.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The _other_ curmudgeon. :laughing:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Mountain Top said:


> Hey, I've been good. I haven't posted to the thread I'm talking about since sunday, but the dang canucks keep stopping by over there to whack me over the head. :bangin:
> 
> I might have to send up a distress flare soon.
> 
> They sure are a touchy bunch.


typical americans.

the thread is about tool prices, but you think it revolves around you.

Ah jeez.. Im sorry:laughing:


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I thought I should let you guys who don't post a company name on here that a Gentleman found me on here and ended up being my third largest client of the year. fyi


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

jhark123 said:


> I thought I should let you guys who don't post a company name on here that a Gentleman found me on here and ended up being my third largest client of the year. fyi


One of my first posts was a walkout I did a few years back and I was criticized vastly for its construction. I took it hard and the conversation didnt go well in my favor. The funny part is I have sold 3 jobs off of people who googled basement walkouts and found me, the local guy. This sites ability to rank far surpasses any other venue out there. Fine job Nathan!


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I wonder how this forum ranks for the word "economy". That word has been mentioned a lot here.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

If you're referring to the basement, it doesn't get crawled.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Oconomowoc said:


> I wonder how this forum ranks for the word "economy". That word has been mentioned a lot here.


Probably not because the P&R is hidden.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Probably not because the P&R is hidden.


Every time. You get there 1 sec before.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Probably not because the P&R is hidden.


Good thing!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Good thing!


Yeah, the average person would most likely not favor most of that stuff.


----------



## Chasing Dreams (Oct 12, 2009)

I have pretty much just enjoyed the site for it's educational and "entertainment" value. It's a great tool in the tool box. Lots of great people on this site and the mods do a fantastic job. CT rocks:thumbup:

I never really gave it much thought to try and use CT as a tool to market my company.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Diablo View said:


> :
> 
> You seem pretty uptight. Since you like to spend so much time online maybe try a dating site. Getting a little action might relax you a bit



i been telling the wife the exact same thing


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

angus242 said:


> Let's not go kissing hiney...not _everyone_ likes Tom.
> 
> The curmudgeon's pic keeps showing up on my facebook page as someone I might know. It's aggravating and I'm starting to not like him anymore.


be my friend!!


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Just found this one. Public etiquite? I'm at the age where I don't care what the public thinks of me. :tt2:

Toms' good in my book. Speaks his mind. Nothing wrong with that.

Don't let that go to your head Tom. :whistling


----------



## Diablo View (Apr 10, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> i been telling the wife the exact same thing


:laughing:


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

I like this forum, only check in once a week maybe, mostly when I'm suppose to be doing paper work. It's a odd thing, I sit down to do paper work and instead look up contractor talk.

I like being anonymous, yet I don't think I hide completely, I've thought about coming out of the closet but for some reason I'm just not ready to take that step. Speaking of coming out of the closet when I worked off broadway and whistled show tunes my father was always scared I was going to be..... well you know..... thankfully I'm a manly contractor now.

I like this site because I know people are thinking the same things as I do. (most of the time)

I like this site because I can be a prick, something I'm good at. If I came out of the closet I'd have to not be a prick. Speaking of pricks I haven't gone off on anyone in a few months, so I'm dying to rip someone a new one. 

I like this site because people are over all nice and it's well taken care of, you should visit tgr and see the total nonsense trash talking bad language ripping people a new one type attitude that exists. Never contributed there, but I like to read it and realize everyone on that forum is so full of it that they'll never keep up with me.

I like this site because instead of doing estimates, invoices, tracking job costs, and filling in my calandar (the scariest thing of all, planning ahead) I can pretend I'm hanging out with a bunch of like minded morons like myself.

I like this site because I found it when I was sitting at home with no work when the economy bottomed out bored out of my mind.

and now that paper work..........


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

fast fred said:


> I like this site because instead of doing estimates, invoices, tracking job costs, and filling in my calandar (the scariest thing of all, planning ahead) I can pretend I'm hanging out with a bunch of like minded morons like myself.


DITTO!!! I've been putting off estimates all weekend.... in related news my post count has jumped :001_tongue:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I've convinced myself that if I print off a few threads I am doing paperwork.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> I've convinced myself that if I print off a few threads I am doing paperwork.


Ahhh. Thats the secret.


----------

